# Normal testicles?



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

I apologize in advance, but this is a totally serious post, and I am a first-time dog owner.

Can some experienced owners tell me what normal GSD testicles should look like?

Last night my intact 8-month-old rolled over on his back and I saw what looked like a huge pink and black tumor. My son laughed at me and said they were his testicles. The thing is, I never noticed them before (perhaps they are suddenly very prominent due to his age??) and stupid me thought the testicles were somehow inside the sheath where the penis is also.

Anyway, Hank's are black and pink and hairless. The color and texture just looks weird to me, since as I said, I thought they were some awful tumor on first discovery. I could post a photo, but I don't want to be more ridiculous than I already am by posting this.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh, and I did try an internet search for a picture of "normal" ones but you can only imagine what kind of results I came up with.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

thats normal. They will be in the sack, which is hairless, wrinkled and can be black, pink, or a combo of both. They have always been there, but will, with age be more noticeable and will also hang lower when standing when its hot outside.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Once the boy gets older he should get enough hair around there to cover most of em.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I used to think there was something wrong with me because I found them absolutely adorable... Jax's undercarriage is a cream color and his jewels were these cute little fuzzy black things... now they're pink and bald and I sometimes use a slipper to rol them back up if he leaves them on the floor in plain sight... I'm pretty sure they're normal aranoid:


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

HankGSD said:


> Oh, and I did try an internet search for a picture of "normal" ones but you can only imagine what kind of results I came up with.


:laugh: ew. yeah....

glad they're normal now...im at the stage where my pup has them coming in


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

ok, I know you were serious, and others have nicely answered.

But I do have to say, you gave me my belly-laugh for the day!

Thanks


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

zyppi said:


> ok, I know you were serious, and others have nicely answered.
> 
> But I do have to say, you gave me my belly-laugh for the day!
> 
> Thanks


Yes, totally serious (from a woman in her 40's!!) but glad to put a smile on your face!  The whole thing really was crazy, but I have only had cats for my whole life and their "stuff" is definitely arranged different than dogs.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Dont feel like your rediculous... cause just a week ago i posted actual photo's of my intact 1 yr old's testicles lol many times! 

but he actually did have scrotum dermititis.... and needed meds for it


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Funny - but I can understand it! I guess most dogs I've been in contact with were neutered pets, so when I first saw an intact large breed dog . . . well, let's just say that it was unexpected! 

With my first dog, a mix I had adopted, I was going to take him to the vet because of a funny bump I found on his belly until I figured out it was his navel! I would have been sooooo embarrassed if I would have made an appointment for that!


----------

